# Tax advice please



## W809 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi, I work full time for a private organization where i pay my taxes every week then i do uber and lyft, on my job they take taxes on every check how can i do my taxes when the tax season start does anybody have the same situation or have any experience?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

W809 said:


> Hi, I work full time for a private organization where i pay my taxes every week then i do uber and lyft, on my job they take taxes on every check how can i do my taxes when the tax season start does anybody have the same situation or have any experience?


You can do your taxes yourself or you can hire someone. You might want to increase your withholding on your job if your Uber/Lyft business in making any money.


----------

